# HO Scale Hotel/Resort



## SmallWorldBobby (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm looking for an HO scale model of a basic hotel/resort. Specifically, I'm trying to build a model to resemble Magic Tree Resort in Kissimmee Florida, but I realize I'll have to do some modifications. Does anyone know of a basic hotel/resort model? Ideally it would include a basic hotel structure situated around a pool and jacuzzi. I'll need to do the landscaping and accessories myself. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Something like this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Scale-ROADSIDE-SUNSET-SMALLTOWN-MOTEL-LASER-KIT-/330671230802?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4cfd8a8f52

I saw some motel accessories this morning pool picnic tables etc but can't find them now.

I will go and look some more.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Type in (HO swimming pool) in e bay search, there are a few.

I can't find the one I saw before.



edit, It was an O gauge swimming pool that I saw earlier.


edit again, check out other motels on e bay type ho motels.
a bunch come up.


----------



## SmallWorldBobby (Jan 14, 2012)

Great! I'm sure I can make something work along those lines. I Appreciate the help.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out Fifer's motel in this thread, posts 55 thru 67. Not exactly what you're looking for (smaller, perhaps more old-school), but maybe something in the details for inspiration? He did a great job with the overall setting ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=84755

TJ


----------

